# Another Hav with liver problems!



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I know there have been many threads started for liver problems. I am now adding to the bunch, as my little Stogie is now joining the group of those with liver problems. 

Stogie has been a typical, healthy, happy and spoiled Hav his whole life. However, he seemed to have increased anxiety starting in about May — separation anxiety in particular, and he was being very finicky about eating his dinner. Then, about three weeks ago he started wandering around in the night when he normally slept through no problem. 

He was due for his annual and a couple vaccines, so I took him to the vet and discussed the behavioural changes as well. She suggested a full blood panel to check that his anxiety was not communicative of a larger health problem. 

When the results came back, his thyroid was low (8.6 - low end of normal is 13), which is apparently unusual for small breeds. His liver enzymes were slightly high (62, high end of normal is 60). The vet suggested running a secondary thyroid test off the same blood sample to check if it was thyroid disease. His TSH was normal, so she was able to determine the low thyroid is something called sick euthyroid syndrome. Apparently sick euthyroid presents when there is another health issue that is suppressing the thyroid. Because his liver enzymes were slightly high, the vet felt the next obvious test to run was a bile acid test. We got results back earlier this week. Apparently the normal range is 0 - 7 and Stogie's test came back at 99. 

Because of this, we are now headed to an animal hospital tomorrow for an ultrasound. We are beside ourselves with worry. When I first got the test results I was a crying mess, because Stogie is my whole life. I spend almost every minute with him... Even more time than I do with my husband!!

I read a post that we should have him tested for Addisons, which was helpful as I had never heard of this. I am considering changing his diet to lower protein and fat, and looking for suggestions. And just generally looking for advice and lots of good vibes for Stogie as we ride this scary roller coaster!

I will keep you posted on the ultrasound results, and hoping some of you may have suggestions on where we go from there!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sorry you and Stogie are going through this. Now is not the time to panic try to be calm for both you and Stogie. I have an Addison's dog he is not a Hav there is another on the forum who has a Hav that has Addisons, statistically Addison's is rare, my dog has it because of heavy steroid use for allergies and back problems he is 15. Most young Addison's dogs that are controled with medication live a full life. The Vet is sending you for an ultrasound to hopefully rule out a liver problem. Most times when our little pals get sick we feel so helpless, I have been there it is terrifying. Until the Vet gives you suggestions or finds out what is wrong, take it slow and one step at a time. I hope tomorrow is a better day. Hugs.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Sarah, I am sorry Stogie is having problems. I am hoping for the best for your little guy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yes Sarah take one step at a time. A low thyroid is not that uncommon. Quite often it goes undetected. Keep us posted, but if the thyroid is at the heart of this I would consult with Jean Dodds at HemoPet.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

On ultrasound watch. Sending good vibes your way for easily treatable test results.


----------



## MyLittleStogie (Oct 22, 2009)

We're back from the ultrasound, with a bald-bellied Stogie!

We are very very relieved there was no evidence of a shunt. The radiologist suspects that it is microvascular dysplasia. He suggested that we have 2 more bile acid tests done in the next while to see if the results come back with consistent numbers.

He also said that the only real way to confirm microvascular dysplasia though is through a biopsy. I am not too keen on taking things this far yet and he agreed. He said that unless Stogie shows more symptoms that he didn't think going _that_ far was absolutely necessary.

So, we'll be going back to the vet to discuss where we go from here. Does anyone have any suggestions? I've joined the Yahoo MVD group.

I'm wondering if it would make sense to try adjusting his diet to be more liver-friendly before we do additional bile acid tests, so we can see if that has any impact.

Thanks for the support everyone! You are all always such a great positive, friendly network!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

No Liver Shunt is good news! "If" Stogie has Micro Vascular Dysplasia it is very treatable and Stogie can life a normal life with adjustments. A diet adjustment for a dog with mvd is a low protein diet, it is low fat but low protein and takes the load of his liver. Did your Vet say you should change Stogie's diet, when the Vet is trying to diagnose a medical problem, such as this you should ask Vet how he/she feels about changing the diet, you want to be really careful that you do not mask the problem, if changing the food helps thats great but you should let the Vet know so it can be calculated into the diagnosis. In the mean time you should be careful with the type of treats you give.

I hope Stogie continues to improve as I know he means the world to you.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My Roxie has been diagnosed with MVD (confirmed by biopsy) and she is thriving on a low protein diet.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Max had some blood work done over the summer as we get titer tests done so he doesn't have to have parvo/distemper vaccine - to which he is extremely allergic. His results came back with high levels of liver enzyme - he had an ultrasound and biopsy but nothing came back.

The vet put him on Marin for a month and the levels dropped noticeably - the vet said to keep him on Marin indefinitely as it is a supplement and can do no harm.

Anyway - the reason I am writing is that over the last few months I too have noticed an increase in anxiety on a normally healthy happy boy. Max is the light of my life and it upsets me that he now gets anxious / behave strangely .... I did not think it could be related to his liver issues.....should I be testing for anything else ie. bile / addisons? 

I sometimes thought he was just having 'a bad day' but maybe something more serious is causing him to be in discomfort even though the ultrasound/biopsy didn;t show anything .....

I am grateful for this forum - it has helped me tremendously since I found it and while I don't post very often it is always my go-to for advice/guidance.

Thanks


Jemma and Max


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

When our dogs have a personality change and there has not been a major change in the home environment it very well could mean a health issue. If you have a close relationship with your Vet and he/she will call you back, You can voice your concerns over the phone and see what the Vet thinks. You could just take him in for a check up in case he has developed another issue, or the same issue has changed. It could be something very minor. All the best.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Exactly, Robbie, any sudden change in behavior for "no apparent reasons" should always be considered as a trip to the vet.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Guess we need to go see the vet.....hopefully it is just me being overworried...


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, Sarah

How is Stogie doing? Did you find a good diet for him?


----------

